# KING of the Monsters: full tank shot update



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is my King of the Monster JDM style tank setup update.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

Beautiful!!


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Very very nice~  How big and what is the dimension of this setup?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

shaobo said:


> Very very nice~  How big and what is the dimension of this setup?


96"x30"x30". Around 375g.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

8 feet is the only way to go !


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

hmm let me see ill have one of those, one of those, and oh yeah one of those! hahaha. amazing tank!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

monster!!!


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Very Very Cool Monsters!

Could you let us know what your tanks stocked with?


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

sick tank man...


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Can't tell you how long I've been waiting to see a full tank shot. That is just crazy intense  Awesome tank and WELL worth the wait. Thanks for posting.
Shelley


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> 8 feet is the only way to go !


I would say 8 feet would be the min. I wanted a 10-12 feet long tank with 4-5 feet width and 3 feet high. It will satisfy my monsters and me and can add all my fish in my fish list.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

jay_leask said:


> hmm let me see ill have one of those, one of those, and oh yeah one of those! hahaha. amazing tank!


Bring a big strong net. A chain gloves, face sheild and other protection in the body. Also ready to call 911 just incase.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> monster!!!


Someone need to represent MONSTER FISH here in BCA. We don't get much love .


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

djamm said:


> Very Very Cool Monsters!
> 
> Could you let us know what your tanks stocked with?


Too many to list but here are just some. Arowanas, bichirs, knifefish, catfish, lungfish, gars, cichlids and many more.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Can't tell you how long I've been waiting to see a full tank shot. That is just crazy intense  Awesome tank and WELL worth the wait. Thanks for posting.
> Shelley


I posted a full tank shot before too but that was a year ago I think.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Someone need to represent MONSTER FISH here in BCA. We don't get much love .


lol thats true!

are the bowfins all going into this tank!?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> lol thats true!
> 
> are the bowfins all going into this tank!?


Only the big 20". Hopefully it won't fight my 18". The small one will go along with my 12" asian aros and if they all hit 15-16" by Dec, then they all going in there as well. Tarpons and dorados will soon go in here to once reach 18". I tried to add the 12" tarpon before but my aros kept on chasing it esepcially the african arowana. Placed it back with the 8" and it ate the 8" tarpon.


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice stock!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

I can only imagine what its like to take someone out or put someone in! All that stuff is a must I remember seeing some wood and either fake or real plants in there last time you posted a full shot,iam i right? Regardless, looks great now with a bit more room!



King-eL said:


> Bring a big strong net. A chain gloves, face sheild and other protection in the body. Also ready to call 911 just incase.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> I can only imagine what its like to take someone out or put someone in! All that stuff is a must I remember seeing some wood and either fake or real plants in there last time you posted a full shot,iam i right? Regardless, looks great now with a bit more room!


I took them out as I was planning to add some stingrays to make room but aba aba does not like the stingrays.


----------



## StickS (Sep 5, 2010)

Remember seeing it in person. Looks great.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks great man!


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Indeed beautiful and lots of life. Btw that water cow is still at the Port Coquitlam Petland.Would be a nice addition.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Vman said:


> Indeed beautiful and lots of life. Btw that water cow is still at the Port Coquitlam Petland.Would be a nice addition.


Been busy lately. When I have time I will pick it up for sure.


----------



## Adamo (Apr 15, 2011)

crap son i will have dreams of that thing hiding under my bed


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Adamo said:


> crap son i will have dreams of that thing hiding under my bed


Lol!  They prefer the living room.


----------

